# Nissan Canada Announces 2007 Versa Hatchback Pricing



## Steve (Mar 13, 2006)

Mississauga, ON - Nissan Canada Inc. recently announced pricing on its all-new entry into the small car market - the 2007 Versa Hatchback, which
goes on sale in July at Nissan dealerships nationwide. MSRP for the new Versa will be $14,498 for a well-equipped model. The Versa Hatchback
represents an outstanding combination of best-in-class interior size, interior quality and engine.









"Versa allows price-conscious consumers to have it all in one attractive, affordable package - roominess, comfort, style, performance, fuel efficiency
and high quality," said Ian Forsyth, director, corporate and product planning, Nissan Canada Inc. "With consumer interest growing in smaller
vehicles, Versa provides value without sacrifice. It also opens up Nissan product quality, dealer shopping and service experience to a wide range of
consumers who previously may have only dreamed about owning a Nissan."

Safety is another Versa strong point with the Nissan Advanced Air Bag System (AABS) (includes dual-stage front supplemental air bags and front seat
side-impact supplemental air bags for chest protection), roof-mounted curtain side-impact air bags for front and rear outboard occupant head
protection, LATCH (Lower Anchors and Tethers for CHildren) system, child safety rear door locks, child seat upper tether anchors and front seat
Active Head Restraints.

The price for the Versa "Value Option Package" (A/C, Power Windows, Power Door Locks, Remote Keyless Entry and more) has been set at $1,400.
Accordingly, the popularly equipped Versa Hatch with 4-speed automatic and VOP will retail for $16,898. The 1.8 SL Versa model, which includes all the
1.8 S VOP content adds ABS, alloy wheels, cruise control and a 6-way adjustable driver's seat starts at only $17,098.

An available Technology Package on the 1.8 SL model adds features and amenities previously unavailable in cars of this class, including a
BluetoothR Hands-Free Phone System, and a Rockford Fosgate-powered Audio system.

Three transmissions will be available with the 2007 Versa, standard 6 spd manual - only in this class, 4 spd AT and Nissan's advanced Xtronic CVT
(Continuously Variable Transmission). The engine is powerful and responsive at 122-horsepower and 127-plus lb-ft of torque, providing best in class
performance, but it also delivers excellent fuel economy - rated at 6.1L/100km (46 miles / gallon) with the CVT transmission on the highway.


----------

